# what species? and feeding prob.



## fishy123 (Feb 3, 2005)

I have an algea eater, but I don't know what kind it is. It is black with white dots. The fin on his back has a whit edge. The tail fin has a white edge too. I'm also concerned he's not eating enough. He doesn't look skinny, but I feed my other fish freeze-dried brine shrimp and freeze-dried bloodworms. None go to the bottom. So, I've started feeding him Algae Wafers (from the brand Hikari). The problem is, he never seems to get to it. He always hangs out near this little rock thing. I stick my hand in and scoot the wafer over to him. After 30 min., I come back to see the wafer some where else and the other fish eating it. Eventually it falls apart, and scatters everywhere, mostly away from where he is. So he never finds it. Or so I think. Suggestions?


----------



## Guest (Feb 6, 2005)

if u sent a picture, it might help in identifying it.


----------



## Lexus (Jan 19, 2005)

yes a picture would help...

also algae eaters wont eat other food, they dont get to it before other fish plus they prefer algae or sprilunia(sp?) tablets


----------



## Cichlid Man (Jan 19, 2005)

Don't worry, if he's hungry, he'll eat. Plecos noses are so sensitive so he knows where it is. It's just a question of, is the water he's in healthy? What are your water parameters?


----------



## DavidDoyle (Jan 18, 2005)

You are wrong about that Lexus. Many algae eaters also eat meat- bristlenose plecos and siamese algae eaters are just two of many examples of this.


----------



## garfieldnfish (Jan 18, 2005)

From your description it sound like a bristlenose pleco. How much did you pay for it? If it was around $10, I would bet on it. I have 2 of them. While one fights all the fish in the aquarium (this is a 75 gal with tiger barbs, minnows, SAEs, 1 CAE and danios) and gets what he wants if he wants it. The other bristlenose is in a 55 gal with goldfish and an angel but does not compete over food at all. But she is growing at a much larger rate then the male bristlenose in the 75 gal. This makes me think that if they need food they fight for it. She on the other hand is the only algae eater in the 55 gal and more then likely gets more algae than she can handle, while he has to supplement his diet since there are many other fish that eat algae beside him in my 75 gal tank. So if yours is not eating when you look could be he gets enough. But you could also try putting the algae wafer in after lights out when the other fish are less active. I tried that but my goldfish woke up even in the dark when they smelled the food, so I stopped doing that. Also when the algae wafer falls apart, there are still small amounts the other fish cannot get, that an algea eater can suck right up (they are like vaccum cleaners) :lol: so I'm sure he gets his share of it. But both of mine will eat zucchini and cucumber slices. I microwave a slice (remove the seeds) for 10 seconds and then attach it to a veggie clip (Petsmart sells them). All my plecos (not just the Bristlenose) love the veggies. This way you insure they are not starving. Leave the veggies in the tank for up to 2 days, no longer or they will deteriorate and fall apart. But odds are most of it will be eaten by then.


----------



## fishy123 (Feb 3, 2005)

Thanks for the info. about feeding. It's not a Bristlenose, I'm for sure. The dots are bigger and creamer/whiter. It is also blacker. I paid $20 on it! I have a photo, but how do you post a photo?


----------



## fishy123 (Feb 3, 2005)

Wait! I think I found what species it is! I think it is a Gold Nugget Pleco. I did a search on google. It took me a while because on images I just typed in 'pleco'. Thanks for the help anyway!


----------



## joe kool (Jan 24, 2005)

just a few that fall into the general discription you said earlier..

:mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen:


----------



## fishy123 (Feb 3, 2005)

It's the Gold Nugget for sure.


----------



## fishy123 (Feb 3, 2005)

Eeeww, gross. The algae wafer is still in there after all this time, and there has been this clear mucus stuff waving with the current of the water...it is attached to the wafer...what is it?


----------



## Cichlid Man (Jan 19, 2005)

Remove it imediatly, this wafer has been in their long enough and is beginning to rot.


----------



## flynngriff (Jan 19, 2005)

Wow... If you got a gold nugget pleco for $20, you got a _very _good deal. Just an fyi...

-Flynn


----------



## Teelie (Feb 13, 2005)

If it's a Gold Nugget, then this will help you out.
http://www.planetcatfish.com/catelog/loricari/baryanci/153_f.php


----------

